# Cheap simple way of clamping to a worktop.



## chunkolini (24 May 2011)

I have been routing edges lately and getting fed up faffing about with G clamps on the edge of the bench.
So I had a look at what was around, and spottd these cheap clamps hanging on the wall, lopped the lug off the bottom that stops the screw bit falling off the bottom, drilled and slotted a hole in the bench. Invert the clamp and job done.
This is a bit close to the edge but works. I now have a line of slots all the way down the bench.
Edit, the other end of the clamp is of course under the bench, so I can remove it and use it as it was originally intended.
Chunko'.


----------



## tinytim1458 (24 May 2011)

chunkolini":3fk9u36v said:


> I have been routing edges lately and getting fed up faffing about with G clamps on the edge of the bench.
> So I had a look at what was around, and spottd these cheap clamps hanging on the wall, lopped the lug off the bottom that stops the screw bit falling off the bottom, drilled and slotted a hole in the bench. Invert the clamp and job done.
> This is a bit close to the edge but works. I now have a line of slots all the way down the bench.
> Edit, the other end of the clamp is of course under the bench, so I can remove it and use it as it was originally intended.
> Chunko'.



That is a great idea would save on buying more expensive clamps
Thanks tim


----------



## Dibs-h (24 May 2011)

I usually clamp from the edge and route the inboard side\edge. Never had any issues. If the bit goes below the lower surface - I use a length of timber\mdf underneath and set back slightly from the edge being routed.

Dibs


----------



## DOOGYREV (24 May 2011)

I like it, anything that makes life a bit easier.

A couple of ways/things I use, depending on the job. 
1, I have a rolled up length of foam backed carpet cut to the size of my bench, which I simply unroll and staple to the ends, foam side up, works well for sanding too. 
2, for routing mdf specifically, I put a sheet of mdf on my bench, and spray it with water in a fine mist, just a couple of squirts, and the mdf your routing will not move.


----------



## chunkolini (24 May 2011)

The water mist thing is cunning,
I use that non slip mat stuff for sanding over, it has a wide mesh structure and the dust drops through it, and it will hang on to wood even when it is being abused by a Makita 100mm belt sander. Oh! and it also cheap from Aldi. (cheap? my favourite word until applied to tools).
I cant walk past one of their shops without popping in. Now and again they have the weirdest work shop bargains.

When making long cuts with circular saws, jig saws or routers I like to have the business end of the tool offside of the bench.

Of course I have never had that ''Hmm, cutting slow must be getting blunt'' moment as I cut half my workbench up. Honest.

Chunko'.


----------



## barkwindjammer (25 May 2011)

A pair of Richard T's holdfasts are to be highly recommended


----------



## greggy (25 May 2011)

i use the none slip mat too, i have 100 metrers of it.


----------



## Peter Sefton (13 Jun 2011)

I have used Irwin’s Quick-Grip cramps as hold downs as they fit through the 19 mm holes I have drilled in my benches for dogs The Irwin 5122Q Have a quick-change screw mechanism for easy conversion to a spreader this also means you can quickly take the head off to move it around your bench.

The water spray mist is also useful when gluing up. Chinese glue (or spittle as we may call it) can be used to hold cramping blocks in place if you have forgotten to tape or otherwise fix them before the panic of gluing starts.


----------



## Richard T (21 Jun 2011)

Bless you BWJ


----------



## bugbear (21 Jun 2011)

chunkolini":2tqg77gh said:


> I use that non slip mat stuff for sanding over, it has a wide mesh structure and the dust drops through it, and it will hang on to wood even when it is being abused by a Makita 100mm belt sander. Oh! and it also cheap from Aldi. (cheap? my favourite word until applied to tools).



That stuff was a revelation, back when I had a Peugeot estate with a large, flat, carpeted load space. Boxes of stuff that used to slide all over the place, suddenly stayed put like they were glued! Marvelous.

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (21 Jun 2011)

chunkolini":22sx4yni said:


> I have been routing edges lately and getting fed up faffing about with G clamps on the edge of the bench.
> So I had a look at what was around, and spottd these cheap clamps hanging on the wall, lopped the lug off the bottom that stops the screw bit falling off the bottom, drilled and slotted a hole in the bench. Invert the clamp and job done.
> This is a bit close to the edge but works. I now have a line of slots all the way down the bench.
> Edit, the other end of the clamp is of course under the bench, so I can remove it and use it as it was originally intended.
> Chunko'.


Good idea. I've been doing it for years with Record sash clamps but a longer arm clamp like yours would be a lot handier


----------

